# Some Recent Car Pics & Stuff...



## motordavid (Sep 29, 2004)

The '02 VetteVert, with a light Oct snow









Nice Hazy view of Blue Ridge Mtns, on Turkey Day morning ride, up on the BlueRidgeParkway near our Mtn house...









Our '01 X5 turned 11 years old this fall: 76k miles, still runs like a fookin top


















And, the 10 1/2 year old Vette, up on the BRPkway...


















Cumulative mpg we got on a two month 13,000 mile road trip, at ~10,000 miles through the trip. Like most OBCs, it reads a touch optimistic: we finished the trip at 28.9 mpg by tank fills, record keeping and arithmetic. It's our 'econo car'. Thanks for looking! 
GL, mD










__________________
Ol'Uncle Motor
'01 X5 3.0 Sport, 5 Spd Manual, etc. 
'02 VetteVert 6 Spd, Z51 susp.
'10 Hyundai Tucson for the CEO, & 3 Assorted M'Cycles.
BMW CCA mem. Tarheel Chapter


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Nice toys. :thumbup:
any spectacular trips lately?
Just came back from 3 weeks in Denmark, Germany and Switzerland. Christmas markets and skiing.


----------

